# Fluval Spec flow rate?



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

Are RCS bothered by the current of the Fluval Spec flow on the lowest setting? Mine almost seem like they're surfing through the water, but I can't tell whether they're getting enjoying it or hating it.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

My red rili, which are an rcs variant, are doing just fine. I have it turned all the way down with the nozzle up and pointed towards the glass right next to it.


----------



## ycbs (Jan 30, 2008)

If you feel like the flow is too much (I thought it was too much for my betta), an easy fix is to make one or two small (about 1-inch) slits in the rubber pump hose. I saw someone else mention this and it works like a charm.


----------



## haralds (Jul 19, 2009)

I ended up putting seran wrap inside the nozzle, with a puncture hole or two to vary flow rate.
Less permanent...


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

I run my specs without the tubing and with extra sponges to slow it down.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, I'd say the flow is pretty high for a tank that size. I just had two guppies die from exhaustion after 24 hours. Oops. Time for some mods.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

I have blue pearl shrimp in my fluval spec... it seemed like high flowrate however i cut a sponge and inserted it inside of the uptake tube itself... so water has to push through it to come out of the filter... i did this because i didnt want to cut the tube in case i change things in the future.


----------



## haralds (Jul 19, 2009)

I switched from the seran wrap to just disconnecting the nozzle altogether, and letting the lift tube vent inside the pump cavity. The excess flows through the hole in the divider slowly. This way, there is no back pressure in the pump. Seems to work great. I can see some water movement due to plants waving in the stream coming out, but it is slow enough for the betta and Amano shrimp now to mind.


----------

